# What's on Your Apple Watch Face?



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love that I can change my series 0 Apple Watch face depending on what I'm in the mood for, though mostly I use modular.

This is my modular face:









I have date, time at top; my calendar in the middle (lazy today!), Dark Sky (my "is it going to rain" app), activity, and HeartWatch app (not the native Apple heart app) along the bottom.

I also have a Photo face that rotates between some of my quilts. You can choose individual photos for the photo face or have it use your Favorites folder.

What's on your face? Screenshot not necessary!

Betsy

_To change between faces:
(Swipe left or right to change between installed faces, or do it from the Watch App). | To add faces that are stored on your watch, go to Face Gallery (bottom menu of Watch app), tap on the face you want to add, and select "Add" in orange near the top. | To change the order of installed faces or to remove faces, go to My Faces on main screen (My Watch) of Watch App and tap on orange edit.)_

_To take a screenshot of your watch face
--Make sure screenshots are enabled: General > Scroll down to "Enable Screenshots" is toggled on (green).
--wait a bit to ensure that the enabling has transferred to the watch
--press and hold on the Digital Crown (the "wind" button) and the side button (the flat button below the Digital Crown) at the same time. The screen should flash briefly.
--the screenshot will be saved to your iPhone's photo album/screenshot album.
_
If it doesn't work, restart your watch and turn enable screenshots on and then off again, and wait a bit. Mine didn't work at first (though I'm sure it used to) and so I did the above and it worked again.

_To add an image to your post (method 1):
--the image must be stored online some where--Flickr or Google photos. 
--Navigate to the photo, copy the url. Note that it should end in .gif, .png or .jpg to work.
--start a new post, click on the







above the smileys so you get a set of image tags[nobbc]







[/nobbc] and place the image link between them.
_
_To add an image to your post using Tapatalk (method b):
--I find this the easiest way as I'm always on my mobile devices--and since the screenshots are on my iPhone, it's really easy. Directions are for the iPhone version.
--Create new post in Tapatalk
--Tap on load photo icon in middle of bottom menu
--Navigate to the photo you want and tap on it; it will fill the screen
--Tap on "Done" in the lower right hand corner. The photo will load.
--Large images will ask you to choose a size, the watch screenshot is tiny so it won't. You're done. The image link is created.
--Finish your post.
_


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am pretty new to this (under 24 hours) and haven't played around with all the watch faces yet. I have started out with the classic analog face. It shows the date, an icon that goes to activities, an icon that reminds me to breathe, and a red dot when I have notifications. All the icons are not really functional for me yet. I would like to see temperature, heart rate, # of steps. It will take me a while to figure all that out. Thanks for your concise instructions. In fact, I just swiped the face to another face and can't get back to my original face. Back to the workbook!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I am pretty new to this (under 24 hours) and haven't played around with all the watch faces yet. I have started out with the classic analog face. It shows the date, an icon that goes to activities, an icon that reminds me to breathe, and a red dot when I have notifications. All the icons are not really functional for me yet. I would like to see temperature, heart rate, # of steps. It will take me a while to figure all that out. Thanks for your concise instructions. In fact, I just swiped the face to another face and can't get back to my original face. Back to the workbook!


Yay, Jane! You *should* be able to swipe in the opposite direction. I've had trouble sometimes, too, though. You can go to the Watch app, go to My Faces, select the face and scroll down to "Set as Current Watch Face."

Betsy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yay, Jane! You *should* be able to swipe in the opposite direction. I've had trouble sometimes, too, though. You can go to the Watch app, go to My Faces, select the face and scroll down to "Set as Current Watch Face."
> 
> Betsy


I got my watch face back. Now I have to figure out what else I want to show on my chosen watch face. So far I have only used the defaults, but I am sue I can change that. As soon as my iPhone is done charging I will play around again. Thanks to Mike who suggested I read the manual in iBooks. Somehow I got the water drop on the face, and can't figure out how to get it off. It says to turn the crown, but that doesn't seem to be working. Aha! Just got it to go away. So much learning here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can customize on the watch.

If you press firmly and hold on your watch face, it should give a slight vibration and shrink slightly with a box around it and show the name of the face at the top and "Customize" on the bottom.

Tap on Customize and the customize screen should appear.  A box will be around what you can change using the Digital Crown.  Modular, for example, has two screens:  one for color combinations and swipe left for the next screen that changes the different modules, each with a box around it.  The colored box is the active module.  Tap on any box to make it active.  Then use the crown to cycle through options for that box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I would like to see temperature, heart rate, # of steps. It will take me a while to figure all that out. Thanks for your concise instructions. In fact, I just swiped the face to another face and can't get back to my original face. Back to the workbook!


To see number of steps, I go to activities and scroll down. The number of steps is the next to last thing. I don't think you can customize what is shown under activities or in what order, though I haven't checked it lately.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To see number of steps, I go to activities and scroll down. The number of steps is the next to last thing. I don't think you can customize what is shown under activities or in what order, though I haven't checked it lately.


I was able to get the little green walking icon at the top left corner of the screen. When I touch it it gives me time, distance, calories, pace. I am not sure if I have to set a goal for it to show my steps. I am going on a walk in a bit to see what it will tell me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> I was able to get the little green walking icon at the top left corner of the screen. When I touch it it gives me time, distance, calories, pace. I am not sure if I have to set a goal for it to show my steps. I am going on a walk in a bit to see what it will tell me.


I'm not familiar with the green walking icon--not sure what app that is? I'll have to check.

I use the Activities app--concentric circles. It's the center bottom of my modular screen. It shows a bunch of stuff, but the steps is near the bottom.









This is what I see when I go into the activities app.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I was able to get the little green walking icon at the top left corner of the screen. When I touch it it gives me time, distance, calories, pace. I am not sure if I have to set a goal for it to show my steps. I am going on a walk in a bit to see what it will tell me.


I realize now that that I was confusing Workout with Activities. Should have paid more attention to what Mike was saying.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a monochrome Mickey Mouse with the top right having my water intake, the top right is the day/dat, and my pedometer at the bottom.  If I knew how to take a screenshot of my watch face, I'd add that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> If I knew how to take a screenshot of my watch face, I'd add that.


Directions are in my initial post, Kimberly, if you want to give it a try.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't see a screenshots option under General on my watch, maybe that's a newer model feature (newer than the first series). 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Directions are in my initial post, Kimberly, if you want to give it a try.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh... in the Watch app on my iPhone! Doh!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am still trying to figure out an app to keep track of my steps, and an app to track my sleep.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can check the steps on your watch using the Activities app on the watch.

I think there's native sleep tracking in the watch now, but I used an app...let me see what I used.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> Oh... in the Watch app on my iPhone! Doh!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Yay, I got pedometer++ installed, finally.

Betsy


----------

